# Yard Tie-out ok for my 3mo. old puppy?



## MelissIng (Aug 21, 2011)

I recently tried a tie-out for my 3 mo. old puppy and was shocked when he ran full speed and jerked himself back very hard when he reached the maximum cord length. I'm wondering if this is something he'll learn or if it's an unsafe option for playing in our yard (which we can't fence for many reasons....)? 

Am I an overly concerned new puppy owner? Or is this something I should get rid of?

Thanks!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

That jerking motion on its neck could really do some damage, especially when they're young and not fully developed.

Assuming this tie out is ONLY for the purpose of letting your puppy get some off leash time play time outside, I would recommend scrapping the idea and getting a long line instead. It's the same concept except the line is not tied to anything, but it's long enough so that you can step on it/pick it up and stop the puppy if it gets too far ahead. Also, maybe a harness so that the sudden stops won't hurt its neck. 

Another option is to get an ex-pen. 

A third option would be to find an enclosed area outside where you can play with your puppy. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Well 1st you put gloves on and then clip pup to stakeout line and don't allow him to run to end of line you play line out slowly so there is no sudden jerk and 1st few times out this is a repeat program till pup understands the limits of a stakeout line.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Both good suggestions above.

A 3 month old pup is too young IMO to be put outside, unsupervised on a line. I would recommend waiting until a year and then properly and slowly acclimating him to the run. 

For playtime, I would also recommend a long line instead of a stakeout. And +1 for getting a harness.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Collars & tie outs can be a bad combo. 

He put about 1100lbs of force on the collar to bend the hardware. 








Thank God it was only a collar ruined and Buster is perfectly fine! 

Hitting the end isnt the only danger









This is how we play now (okay, this is how we played after a big storm last winter)








20' leash I picked up at Walmart.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

LuvMyAngels said:


>


Sorry to go off topic for a second, but I NEED TO KNOW... what collar is that? It's gorgeous!


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Canyx said:


> Sorry to go off topic for a second, but I NEED TO KNOW... what collar is that? It's gorgeous!


http://www.2houndsdesign.com/Bombay-Turquoise-Martingale-Dog-Collar-pr-281.html

I cant say enough about 2HD! Even though the collar is ruined, it held together and kept my beast bear safe where a cheap collar would have been shredded and left him running loose near a busy street.


----------



## MelissIng (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone...I think I'll get a harness and see how that works. I'm only planning to use the line while I'm out there with him playing or gardening. I'd like to have both hands free! I'd never leave him out there alone or unsupervised...he has an explorative appetite and I would just worry WAY to much, haha!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

This is one reason fixed line tie-outs are a bad idea when used with a collar:








I'm actually very glad it broke because I hate to think of the damage to his neck if it hadn't snapped when he hit the end of the line. I learned my lesson so....

Here's my two solutions:
For a fixed line tie-out (supervised but when I want my hands free to read etc while sitting outside with the dog). You can see a tie-out line attached at the back of the harness.









If I want to let him play and I have enough space, I have a 50 foot nylon leash (very smooth on my hands, no rope burn like with cotton) and will use it generally with the harness but sometimes on a collar since I can play the line out so he doesn't hit the end


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I wish I had pictures...

I won't tether Tyler to anything anymore because he has, in his lifetime broke 2 nylon quick release collars, 1 1.5" double stitched leather collar (ripped the brass d ring right through the leather), 2 long lines and a flexi-lead. 

I've learnt my lesson!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh, also, even if you are using a harness, if its a fixed line (rather than a long line you are holding), it is an extra precaution to use a spring shock absober, like this one for example
I've seen lines with the spring already attached or you can pick one up at a pet shop or Lowes/Home Deopt for about $5.


----------

